# Shoe odor solutions...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Last week it poured around here, and I had on my favorite pair of shoes which got soaked. Unfortunately, I was in such a position as to not be able to take them off, and had to wear them that way for several hours. Now they have a terrible mildewy stink. I have sprayed them with Fabreze and Lysol and thrown them into the garage to 'cook' them, but they still stink. Anyone have any suggestions for how to get rid of the smell? 

They are not the type of shoe you can throw in the washer, and I'm afraid spraying bleach on them will ruin them further.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

You could try spraying them with 70% ethanol or vodka. This worked on a favorite pair of my shoes.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I've heard of people using colloidal silver, which has anti-microbial properties. Don't ingest it though, as some alternative medicine practitioners are suggesting

I think there are some socks now with a small amount of silver manufactured with them. You can wear the socks for weeks without taking them off, and the silver keeps your feet/shoes from smelling amazingly horrible. You could try those also


----------

